# Where do you buy your wiper motors or other motors in general?



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

I am basically done for this year and looking to get a jump on next year (yeah I work that slow!). 

I want to build my first motor powered props for next year. It appears wiper motors are the most popular motors to use for MIB's, hangman, witch stirring, and many other items.

Questions:
1. Where do you find/get the best price on the motors?
2. Other sites/motors I should consider for prop building?

Thanks in advance as I am sure I will have more questions as I start building.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category/400400/DC_Gear_Motors.html

this is where i bought mine last year


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Midnight Auto Sales. Open every night on the corner of 53rd and 3rd. Ask for Tony. Strictly cash only and don't ask for a receipt.


----------



## ronster (Sep 19, 2006)

Saturn Trico Motors have worked for me. Here is one site:http://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=15007+MD

Look around you may find them cheaper somewhere else. You can also get wiring instructions on line.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Meci is where I have found the best price
http://www.meci.com/product_info.php/products_id/4200578?osCsid=92863af5d07f12bb296af6177351c07c


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I used this Wiper Motor in my MIB. The nice thing about this motor is that it stops in the same place every time.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Smelly, Here's a place in TX. www.bgmicro.com Heavy Duty wiper motor, part number MOT1041. Says they're in stock at $14.95. OR - take the one out of your car and hope it don't rain too hard. lol
I went to ADAP Sunday, the cheapest one they had was $49.95 not including a core charge. If it wasn't going to rain this weekend I might be tempted. :jol:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

The junkyard or the guy down the street that rebuilds cars. I get them for about $5. There used, but you cant beat the price.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the links.

I like the junkyard idea. I thought of it but was unsure if you can use just any 'ol wiper motor. I may have to make a trip to the local yard and talk to "Sparky".

Motor from my car, hmmm. Do you think the wife would notice if I took the motor from here car instead?...... 

Maybe not, unless I want to be added as a corpse in our yard display.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey smelly--anymake any model...just be carefull when your looking. Dont take one that is corroded or very rusty. Thats a usual sign that its been out in the weather.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

morgan8586 said:


> Hey smelly--anymake any model...just be carefull when your looking. Dont take one that is corroded or very rusty. Thats a usual sign that its been out in the weather.


Be carefull here, not all will work especially if they have the delay feature, I found this out the hard way.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Troy said:


> Be carefull here, not all will work especially if they have the delay feature, I found this out the hard way.


When you say "delay" are you talking about the intermitten (sp) wiper motion?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Make sure you can get a wiring diagram for it too. I have seen several posts asking how to wire a wiper motor. It's not usually obvious.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Smelly-Skelly said:


> When you say "delay" are you talking about the intermitten (sp) wiper motion?


That would be correct, I'm not saying all with that feature but some..To be safe all I buy is the triton motor that is used on Saturns.


----------

